# guácala



## Doval

Hola,

Me gustaría saber cuál es la palabra portuguesa por _*guácala*_.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Seria este el significado?

*1.* guacala! 
From the Quechua dialect meaning disgusting. Expression used often in the Ecuadorian community.

Si es eso, tenemos desde la sencilla "ECA!!!" (con cara de profundo asco), pasando por "M*RDA!!!!!! (con cara de más asco aún), hasta "NOJENTO/A", esta bastante castiza...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Portugués no sé, pero muy común en México, con el mismo significado de WhoSeuEu.


----------



## Doval

Obrigado WhoSoyEu. (Gosto muito do seu apelido.)  Não sabia que era uma palavra quéchua.

Juan, se usa mucho también en el caribe.


----------



## Vanda

Oi, Doval, ressuscitou, é? Também acrescentei a minha lista: arghhh!!


----------



## Doval

Vanda!!!!  Quantas saudades!! A gente já não se fala, né?

arghhh?  Para dizer guácala? Isso me lembra piratas!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*¡Huácala! ou ¡guácala!*, que das duas maneiras se pode escrever, usa-se desde o Cono Sur até o México. A sua origem poderia ser o quichua ou o nahualt já que em ambos ou dois a sílaba hua-/gua- é comúm no comezo de palavra. O DRAE não indica a procedência. 
A melhor tradução para o português é *que nojo!*, ou mesmo o mais vulgar *(que) merda!*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

XiaoRoel said:


> *¡Huácala! ou ¡guácala!*, que das duas maneiras se pode escrever, usa-se desde o Cono Sur até o México. A sua origem poderia ser o quichua ou o nahualt já que em ambos ou dois a sílaba hua-/gua- é comúm no comezo de palavra. O DRAE não indica a procedência.
> A melhor tradução para o português é *que nojo!*, ou mesmo o mais vulgar *(que) merda!*


Xiao, en el Cono Sur nunca la he oído. Incluso en Colombia, donde viví por 5 años, tampoco.
Quizás en la zona andina.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tengo ejemplos _chilenos_ y _argentinos_ a mano, lo cual no quiere decir nada, pues a lo mejor se dejó de usar. Habría que preguntar en el foro _Sólo español_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Efectivamente he encontrado esto. Como puedes ver hace mención a Argentina e incluso Colombia. Pero como te dije yo nunca había oido esa palabra.


----------



## Doval

WhoSoyEu said:


> Efectivamente he encontrado esto. Como puedes ver hace mención a Argentina e incluso Colombia. Pero como te dije yo nunca había oido esa palabra.


Y aquí, en el diccionario libre de República Dominicana:

*1.Guàcala *javascript:void(0);

*Expresiòn de asco o disgusto ante algo desagradable o asqueroso. *

*Guacala che!! Que comida mas mala.*



Lamento que te hayan robado la oportunidad de compartir tan bella palabra.  Bueno, ya eres miembro del club.


----------



## Vanda

Alguém já disse porcaria?!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Porcaria" também vale, mas agora que o significado está claro, eu me inclino a escolher nossa brasileiríssima ECA! como a melhor tradução.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica existe una forma expresiva, con interfijo parasitario: _guácatela_, o _guácatelas_.


----------



## nilperez

Hola! Yo soy del noroeste de Argentina y allí se usa muchísimo! También decimos Puaj!


----------



## David Jordão Marreira

o que es 
*guácala?*


----------



## Vanda

Veja as respostas acima, numa discussão já existente sobre o mesmo assunto.


----------

